# Catfishing in Utah



## utahhunter1984 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have heard alot of people talking about the uglyness of the catfish i think the catfish is the best tasting fish on the market granted not the channel cats you get from maceys but.... i think the state legislature on fish and wildlife need to introduce different species of fish for example
Flat Head Catfish
Blue Catfish 
Paddlefish (Spoonbill Catfish) eats plankton and grass 
i think if this would happen utah would have a great market for them as well as a fun time catching them let me know what you think

[email protected]


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

it seems that the uglier the fish is that the better tasting they are. these include

burbot
catfish 
walleye
yellow perch 

the above are just some of utahs ugliest fish but they are the best tasting.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd be all for it. I had a great time fishing for catfish on Utah Lake last weekend and will be out again a few days this weekend.

Hope to have a little more of this


I work nights, I don't have a boat and I haven't bought any waders yet, so in the summer months it seems like catfishing is a great option for me.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Here Kitty kitty . . . . 

I think there is a few misinformation out there about catfish and Utah Lake. I eat both types of cat fish from utah lake given the fish is big enough to fillet. Skimming only the Channels cat will continue to skew the ratio of them in the lake. Also the metals warning was for carp only on that lake. 

Last there is more heavy metal exposure, like lead, in your tacklebox than you will ever get from any fish in that lake. 

I am all for more catfish species.


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you might need to check that info again for Utah Lake. _/O

http://www.fishadvisories.utah.gov/docs ... mphlet.pdf

http://www.fishadvisories.utah.gov/


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I stand corrected. They need to update the signs at the lake.


----------



## utahhunter1984 (Aug 4, 2008)

On the whole PCB thing you are allowd to have 1/month or 6/year but the PCB is only in the Fatty Meat of the fish and as we all know that catfish properly filleted then you won't have a problem


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So if the fish in Utah Lake are going to give me cancer, where else is a good place to catch catfish around here?


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

The mighty Bear River!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

I love catfish!
I just go to community ponds for it...kinda easier to catch, plus they don't have the mercury warnings for them, like big 'natural' waters.
I had 3 catfish meals last week.


----------



## utahhunter1984 (Aug 4, 2008)

where can i find a community pond where i can catch channels at least 10-15 pounds
cause that is the only fish fittin' to eat

btw i live in tooele


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> it seems that the uglier the fish is that the better tasting they are. these include
> 
> burbot
> catfish
> ...


Walleye and especially Yellow Perch are some of the most beautiful fish in Utah, in my opinion! I can't believe you think they're ugly. Perch look like tropical aquarium fish.

Burbot and catfish are pretty ugly though, lol.

You can catch Channel cats at almost any community pond.


----------

